# Visa medical while pregnant



## katu414 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi guys! I have been trying to do a research here and also have spoken with immigration and Bupa regards to this. So the case is that immigration has asked me to complete the medicals including the x-ray to finalize our 820 visa as I am currently waiting on bridging visa and pregnant. 
Immigration letter states, that if medicals are not completed my visa will be on hold until after the birth. I then called to Bupa to organize medicals with them and they advised that they don't recommend doing x-ray while pregnant and as long as I have all the other medicals done it should not affect the process of my visa. I also then called to Immigration and they also advised, that if I do the medicals and skip the x-ray because I am pregnant it should not affect the processing and that i am also from a low-risk country. Yet the letter states, that the application does not proceed until after my baby's birth and when I have all medicals completed. So I am very confused now as to what to do as there is different information that i am getting and I am wondering has someone been in the same position and skipped the x-ray and done rest of the medicals and did they still processed your visas or not. Basically, my doctor said i can do the x-ray but it is always better to avoid it until i have the baby, therefore if there is an option to wait i would but i also wouldn't want to put my visa processing on hold as we have waited 2 years now for 820 to come through. Thank you if you can advise.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Not sure how you can pass the medical without doing all of the required parts of a medical. Just my thoughts on it.


----------



## katu414 (Mar 2, 2017)

Well.. That is what i was told by Bupa and by the Immigration. I have now called to Immigration again and they have told me to do all the other medicals that where required except x-ray and then to fill in the form 1392 - and this form states:

You have been asked to sign a pregnancy health undertaking
because you have not undergone a chest x-ray as part of the
health examinations required for your visa application due to
your pregnancy.
A pregnancy health undertaking is an agreement that is
made with the Australian Government, which obliges you
to undergo a chest x-ray at the Migration Medical Services
Provider after the birth of your child.
By signing this pregnancy health undertaking you also agree
to undergo any course of treatment or investigation that the
health clinic directs.
Important: You must contact the Migration Medical Services
Provider within 9 months of the grant of your visa and make
an appointment.

Still i did not understand if skipping the x-ray would delay our application or not but i guess i have to try it out and hope the best.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Worth a shot then.

Although I did find this: _From 23 November 2014, pregnant visa applicants will no longer be placed on a Pregnancy Health Undertaking unless they are applying for a protection visa._ Link


----------



## katu414 (Mar 2, 2017)

Thats just it I mean it should be the case that Immigration would at least give me the true information. Its little hard to do anything if you have given information and instructions that are irrelevant by their own department. I guess i need to do more search on this then..


----------



## LifeinAus (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello,
From previous experience with my clients which were pregnant, we do usually encourage them to wait until the birth of the baby and take the ex-ray afterwords.
I believe that until your medicals won't be completed, the officer won't process your application.
Also, according to the Migration policy, they can't make you take the ex-ray while pregnant and it needs to be postponed until the birth.
All the best.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes many have deferred the x-ray until after birth of the child.

I have not heard of any 820's or 309's being granted until after the x-ray was carried out and submitted.

The department of immigration and Bupa will not be the best places for you to find answers on this subject sadly.

Mr Shultz above will have access to the most correct info on this subject.


----------

